# Batchprogramm zu ersetzen von Text in Datei



## jtraser (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Batchprogramm schreiben, das mir in einer TXT-Datei bestimmte Strings dur andere ersetzt.
Beispiel Inhalt der Text-Datei:
wort;3

Die Batchdatei soll nun den String ";3" durch ";Text" ersetzen und die Datei wieder speichern.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## squeaker (13. August 2004)

Frage - kannst du perl installieren? Das wäre nämlich das ideale Gebiet für perl. Dazu wurde es quasi geschrieben.


----------



## jtraser (13. August 2004)

Sorry, kein perl möglich. 
Nur Windows standard.


----------



## squeaker (13. August 2004)

ich fürchte ich weis keinen Befehl der das könnte. Allerdings könntest du dich nach ein paar unix-utils umschauen (grep insbesondere). Die können das und können aus der Batch-Datei aufgerufen werden.


----------



## jtraser (13. August 2004)

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich hab das Ganze mit einem Word-Makro realisiert.
Es muss zwar erst Word gestartet werden, aber das nehme ich in Kauf.


----------



## Retlaw (13. August 2004)

Für die meisten automatischen Aufgaben welche die Möglichkeiten von Batch (sowiso veraltet) übersteigen gibt es das WSH (normal vorinstalliert). Damit kannst du leicht per VBS oder JS sehr viel machen, u.a. Zugriffe aufs Dateisystem, die Registry, ...
In der MSDN gibt es auch gute Beispiele zur Verwendung, z.B. in diesem Artikel über das FileSystemObject.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. August 2004)

Hallo!

Einfach mal hier: http://www.dynawell.com/support/Reskit/win2k.asp nach "munge" suchen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## jtraser (25. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Hat funktioniert.

Gruß Jörg


----------

